# 6D on the way!



## Austin Greene (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm so excited I couldn't help but make a post. Just sold my T3i and pulled the trigger on a 6D! I also nabbed a lower grip for it, and some spare batteries. I'm really looking forward to shooting FF (was a blast when I tested one out), and I can't wait to have the ISO flexibility and really let the 70-200 out of the cage. 

That said, I'll be shooting most all of my portraits for the next while with the 70-200 and a nifty fifty. Should cover my bases. 

Anyways, end of rave. 

Is there anything you all would like to have me post on with regard to the 6D once it gets here? 


Anyways, keep shootin! 

Toga


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Mar 9, 2013)

Yeah.. hot chicks!


----------



## goodguy (Mar 9, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> Yeah.. hot chicks!



I secnd that


----------



## Austin Greene (Mar 9, 2013)

Haha! We'll see what happens.


----------



## PagesPhotography (Mar 16, 2013)

sweet!  I know we enjoy our 6D, I'm sure you will too!


----------



## stevensondrive (Mar 21, 2013)

Well how is your new camera??


----------



## Austin Greene (Apr 2, 2013)

stevensondrive said:


> Well how is your new camera??



It is FANTASTIC! I'm really enjoying it so far, especially the new dimensions all of my lenses have taken on having moved to Full Frame. Coming from the Rebel, I found the controls to be really easy to use and had no issues with the rear multi-pad being awkward as so many have mentioned in reviews. The viewfinder is beautiful, and a joy to use compared to the T3i. Regardless I have never had a need to use live-view with either body. 

By far the best part is simply the ISO flexibility. Its fantastic being able to shoot at ISO3200 and not have a care in the world. And I am a pixel peeper! Probably the most notable advantage for me is that if I ever forget to bring along a flash on my macro trips, I have found I can get completely useable images with my usual setup (50 f/1.8 on 49mm tubes) simply by boosting the ISO enough to compensate for the dropped light of the tubes. Usually about ISO4000 in bright daylight, which is still wonderfully clear. To me, that is an absolute game changer when it comes to being able to quickly get off a macro shot of a flash-shy insect. 

At the end of the day, the camera is an absolute joy, and I have no qualms shooting it alongside its big brother the 5dMKIII. The differences are there, but honestly most don't affect me as I simply dont need things like 60+ cross type points for my shooting style. Lastly, the IQ is fantastic, and being able to accurately focus with the center point in *moonlight*&#8203;is a TRIP!


----------



## CanonJim (Apr 3, 2013)

When in the market for additional batteries, check out the *Sterling-Tek* brand on Amazon - they are OEM duplicates for the Canon battery and will not raise the "unable to communicate with battery" message you get with most 3rd party juice.

Amazon.com: STK&#39;s Canon-6D Battery Pack 2600mAh: Camera & Photo


----------



## Austin Greene (Apr 6, 2013)

CanonJim said:


> When in the market for additional batteries, check out the *Sterling-Tek* brand on Amazon - they are OEM duplicates for the Canon battery and will not raise the "unable to communicate with battery" message you get with most 3rd party juice.
> 
> Amazon.com: STK&#39;s Canon-6D Battery Pack 2600mAh: Camera & Photo



Already shooting with two of em!


----------



## Crollo (Apr 6, 2013)

togalive said:


> Usually about ISO4000 in bright daylight


----------



## stevensondrive (Apr 7, 2013)

CanonJim said:


> When in the market for additional batteries, check out the *Sterling-Tek* brand on Amazon - they are OEM duplicates for the Canon battery and will not raise the "unable to communicate with battery" message you get with most 3rd party juice.
> 
> Amazon.com: STK&#39;s Canon-6D Battery Pack 2600mAh: Camera & Photo



ODD!!  when I ordered that very same battery a week ago it was $14.99 today it is $20

I too also just got the 6D.  I'm loving it!!  I'm surprised you didn't say anything about the wifi.  It is a pretty neat gimmic


----------

